# Stage 4.25 upgrade



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

Morning all, Ive been doing some research on the above upgrade. an im just looking for some fellow owners views. 

currently running stage 4 setup, an have been toying with the 4.25 for a few months now. 

firstly, is it worth it? from the stage 4? 

is the exhaust drone over powering? any negatives to doing this? 

Cars only used weekends, for some fun. 

any advice is greatly appreciated! 

thank you


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Stage 2 --> Stage 4 (or 4.25)


So I'm currently Litchfield stage 2. Am I right in thinking that to get to stage 4 I just need 1100 injectors + Induction kit?? And whats the cost involved? Dont mind going 2nd hand route. 1100injectors? £600??? Induction? £300?? Remote Remap £250?? Fitting cost?? and 4.25 is just +...




www.gtr.co.uk





this might be useful reading


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

thanks- i have had a read of this already, some good points within the thread. 
im curious if the exhaust drone is to much? that will
make weekend runs out unbearable? or does the overall vehicle sound (sounding better) out weigh that side of things?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Drone can be subjective, as we all hear things differently and also one person's drone is another person's "great sounding" noise. However, that said, it will be louder at stage 4.25. You can hear the turbo much better (it's noticeable even at lower revs but pulling) and if you want it to sound more "sporty" then yes. Bit more burble at idle and I think they sound much racier top end. I've read elsewhere that it helps the turbo response (slightly quicker) but I'm not mechanically minded, needs someone who is to confirm. Upsides then are slightly more power, quite a bit more noise, drone depends on exhaust/your ears, and possibly more responsive.

Downsides are fuel smell (some more than others, depending on kit used/tune), can be smoky on full chat (or smokier depending on existing tune etc), noisier (neighbours might complain?), MOT (need catted y pipe for MOT, genuine Nissan one seems to work best from what I've read).

The MOT problem is probably biggest hassle if looking for reasons not to do it. Sound is probably best reason to do it.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

yea, i would like some more burble an exhaust sound. only concern was the inside cabin noise. as ive 2 young kids who do like a conversation about the most random of thingns! 😂 Mot- i dont think will be a real issue overall. i assume the y pipe is an easier swap than the dpipes? thanks


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

If you haven't already, well worth using dynamat (or similar) product to reduce noise with the exhaust. Back side panels, under back seat and boot is a popular noise reduction to do. Not that expensive to do right using good kit but can be a hassle/wreck your hands! That will make for a quieter ride (for kids) but won't help with downpipes. With the big Linney downpipes (90mm straight through) the noise is very loud on full acceleration. 76mm seem to be quieter but still louder than stock. Might read a bit weird but worth listening to a few cars on YouTube etc through a pair of headphones to get an idea of noise.

Y pipe is 6 studs/bolts (four at downpipe end) and two at rear mid pipe. Can be done reasonably easily, not difficult but just need the right kit and 30 mins to an hour to do. Axle stands and low profile jacks for equipment etc.


----------



## Maty D (Nov 2, 2021)

I had a 102 titan exhaust and dynamat mine and it made a massive difference


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

cars currently with tuner, just a side note of an issue with the removal if the pipes. Engine will need dropping to do so as nuts are overly tight. 
obviously theres additional costs.
does this make it even worth doing now? 
tuner has advised , probally not just for the dpipes- would be more beneficial doing the stage 4.5 (turbos) upgrade while its out. Hadnt even considered this.

whats peoples thoughts? is 4.5 to much for a weekend road car? worth just sticking to the stage 4, or pay the cost to just get pipes done with additional engine drop costs? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Is your bellhousing OK? Does it need doing? (Excess play rather than excess noise, they don't all rattle bad). If not, then given downpipe situation that would seem sensible to do if dropping engine (as downpipes have to come off to do that). If you just want stage 4.25 for the noise/extra (slight) performance then its worth it. I would do downpipes and bellhousing if needed. But I wouldn't do stage 4.5 unless the rest of the car is up to it. Its an easy 100hp more but only a slight bit more torque as that gets capped to protect the rods in the engine. However , as ever its a "what's it worth to me" calculation and if you are happy with stage 4 and bellhousing OK I would save the cash for a rainy day or get better brakes etc.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

bellhousing has no issues, the 4.25 was more to keep my keen, an have a little change in the car! 4.5 was an option put to me, if i was to go ahead to make the most of the engine out cost side of things! 
i.e if £1000 additional cost for the dpipes to be done , then is that a worth while cost just for the 4.25 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you plan to keep it then it might be worth doing but if you like to change cars often I would'nt bother.

What's your plan if the turbo housing is cracked when it comes off?


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

again, that would be a if an when decision. i have no plan as of this minute!


----------



## gtaaron (Nov 3, 2021)

I went from standard to stage 3 within weeks of ownership then 4.25 a couple months later, everytime I was chasing more sound and drama rather than the hp gains specifically. I am really pleased now with the aggressive sound and no drone at all but mine is 2017 with the titanium y pipe back and valved. I do get petrol fumes smell if stationary in traffic.

You can here the turbos spooling down


----------

